

DigitalOcean now asks for customers to upload photos of their ID via imgur - testaccount4
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/very-bad-service-f

======
chatmasta
This is from over a year ago. Is it still the case?

I'm an American with a BofA credit card living in Taiwan right now. I would
expect that to trigger a check for this. But I signed up yesterday and haven't
had to verify anything.

Also, it's worth noting that the process of ID verification is not uncommon
for hosting companies. FDCServers is a big hosting company that requires all
new accounts to provide ID verification. Of course you're free to blur out
sensitive details, and they let you send the images directly to them instead
of uploading to imgur, but it's a practice nonetheless.

In businesses with high fraud rates (like hosting), it's a good idea to
require customers who are creating an account from an IP address more than
100+ miles from their billing zip code to provide ID. It will reduce your
chargeback rate.

------
jamesbrownuhh
"singing up for DO was a total disaster."

"Fix you workflow."

"the sending in my ID the asking for another"

"still noting being able to sign up"

"There is now way"

"Maybee for a small blog"

"trying to compare to lindode"

And they have the cheek to suggest that DO have "a totally untrained offshore
support center"?

------
andrewsomething
As others have pointed out, this question is from a year ago. To be clear,
DigitalOcean does not ask anyone to upload scans of their IDs to imgur.

We do occasionally ask customers who have set off our abuse filters to verify
their accounts by emailing us scans of their ID. We agree that asking anyone
for ID isn't an ideal situation, but unfortunately we deal with a large amount
of abusive and fraudulent signups.

------
andrewchambers
I have never needed to do this.

------
joshdance
Old question, probably a bad suggestion by the rep. Might have been handled
internally and there is now training not to repeat. We use DigitalOcean and
love em. Not perfect, but pretty good.

------
octopus
DO didn't ask me for any kind of ID, I just used a plain old credit card to
pay for their services ...

------
mutant
This is bullshit. Get it off the homepage.

~~~
chatmasta
Why is it bullshit? Requiring your customers to upload sensitive documents to
Imgur is a pretty ridiculous practice. Seeing as Digitalocean gets so much
love from HN, this seems like a good place to talk about it.

That said, as I mentioned in my previous comment, this is from over a year ago
so let's see if it's still the case.

